# Margaritaville Hotel in Smoky Mountains



## wilson14 (Jan 21, 2014)

Has anyone heard of the new Margaritaville hotel opening in the Smokies? The only placed I've been able to find out any information about this is on The Island's (the complex where the hotel is going to open) Facebook page. The Margaritaville hotel also has a Facebook page too, but their website doesn't work. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Margaritaville-Island-Hotel/273318479489145?filter=1

I've heard from Wyndham salespeople and comments on the Facebook page that Wyndham might be buying units at this hotel. Has anyone else heard this? I know salespeople will say anything, but just curious. I find it odd that Wyndham would buy into a hotel and not a resort - not to mention they already have two very nice resorts there in Sevierville.


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 22, 2014)

Wyndham has already formally announced that there will be a Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham timeshare in St. Thomas, USVI.  Obviously, this is not in the Smokies.  The start of the St. Thomas resort renovation and construction has been delayed but it's still coming, apparently.

I have not heard anything about any other locations for this joint building project.  So who knows whether the timeshare people are just skewing info or whether there are actual plans to expand this alliance into other tourist destinations.  Wyndham already has a timeshare presence associated with several of the Wilderness hotel resorts, such as the Wilderness at the Smokies.  The indoor/outdoor water-park resorts associated with Wyndham in TN and WI have both hotel rooms/wings and timeshare condo sections.

Having timeshares on shared property with a hotel, sometimes even on different floors or wings of the same building, is not a new concept.  There are plenty of examples in Wyndham, Hilton, Marriott and Disney.  It's just that we're so used to doubting anything said by timeshare salespeople... being wary is wise.  With other successful resorts in the Smokies under the Wyndham name, it would seem unnecessary to choose a TN location for a joint venture with Margaritaville, IMO.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 28, 2014)

The only other place I have heard of about a potential wyndham Margaritaville timeshare was Biloxi, MS.

Jason


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Jan 28, 2014)

wilson14 said:


> Has anyone heard of the new Margaritaville hotel opening in the Smokies? The only placed I've been able to find out any information about this is on The Island's (the complex where the hotel is going to open) Facebook page. The Margaritaville hotel also has a Facebook page too, but their website doesn't work.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Margaritaville-Island-Hotel/273318479489145?filter=1
> 
> I've heard from Wyndham salespeople and comments on the Facebook page that Wyndham might be buying units at this hotel. Has anyone else heard this? I know salespeople will say anything, but just curious. I find it odd that Wyndham would buy into a hotel and not a resort - not to mention they already have two very nice resorts there in Sevierville.



Two articles I found on the internet about the restaurant and hotel island project:

http://www.visitmysmokies.com/blog/...taville-to-be-new-restaurant-in-pigeon-forge/


http://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/7/prweb10910956.htm

Cynthia T.


----------



## balc453 (Mar 1, 2014)

My wife and I are visiting the Smoky Mountains resort this weekend and the parking pass person said that Wyndham is going to have units at the new Margaritaville complex at The Island. We did not attend the "seminar" to "learn more" about it. We went to The Island and did not see any indication that Wyndham was going to have a presence there. The units we saw looked like mostly one bedroom units, on the small side. If they do have units there it will be a nice location, central to Pigeon Forge and close to restaurants, shows and shops.

Tim


----------



## lcml11 (Mar 2, 2014)

balc453 said:


> My wife and I are visiting the Smoky Mountains resort this weekend and the parking pass person said that Wyndham is going to have units at the new Margaritaville complex at The Island. We did not attend the "seminar" to "learn more" about it. We went to The Island and did not see any indication that Wyndham was going to have a presence there. The units we saw looked like mostly one bedroom units, on the small side. If they do have units there it will be a nice location, central to Pigeon Forge and close to restaurants, shows and shops.
> 
> Tim



"Margaritaville Island Hotel Also Coming to Pigeon Forge posted July 13th, 2013 at 9:18 pm ... by Josh ... Margaritaville Island Hotel will feature 132 rooms and a rooftop pool, with an opening in Spring 2014."

This sounds like a kernel of truth from sales.  We will know soon enough.


----------

